# bristlenose pleco



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a couple bristlenose pleco a 6-7 inch and putting it in my unheated tank with a wild caught sunfish and two danios.....anyone see any problems liek this i know there pretty hardy as they can handle africans with ease and my sunfish isnt too aggressive


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Bristlenose cannot handle Africans with ease, you have a 50-50 chance of survival with africans like mbuna. But the deciding factor for me would be temperature incompatibilities with Sunfish under 70 degrees and pleco over 70 degrees.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

well its at room temperature ...which is pretty constant at about 17 celcius


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Skimboarder_07 said:


> well its at room temperature ...which is pretty constant at about 17 celcius


 way too low... I would have serious doubts about it's ability to resist ooportunistic diseases like Ich.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

ok guess that plan is a no go then


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe try a Florida Flag Fish? They're more temperature tolerant.


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

sunfish is already in the tank and looks unreal


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

i have a bristlenose in my hap/peacock tank and no problems.. but he does stay in rockwork alot


----------

